# 3 November SFF first in series free promo: 20,000+ downloads!



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Latest news: The promo is live! I'll update the title with download numbers throughout the day.

If you want to take part in future promos, register here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

I got a Bookbub!

I looked at some promo sites to goose the promo on the on and off ramps, but many were ridiculously expensive or don't want a book with 3.5 stars (Bookbub does!), so I thought let's run a Bookbub celebration promo and cross-promote the living daylights out of our free books.

I revamped the promo site, managed to solve the weird image alignment problem and made a new form that hopefully works better than the previous one. Also register for the 99c promo on 5-6 December. No need to re-register if you're already on the list. I've just moved the list to mailchimp, but that doesn't affect any of you. If you accidentally subscribe twice, it will only register you once.

Important bits:

Date: 3 November. I don't care if your book is always free or you're using a free day. I am a firm believer in running promos on Tuesdays.
Genres: Science Fiction/Fantasy/Horror
Free books only
Amazon only. I would love to do other sites as well, but until someone writes a nice app for me to enter the links and voila it makes a nice page with links without me having to mess with tables and style sheets and HTML and blaaaaahhhh! I've got books to write.
Cost to author: you must be willing to cross-promote, to blog about this, to ask others to re-post, to post on Facebook, Twitter or Google Plus or Instagram. Or Reddit (or any of the other sites I don't grok). If you have a mailing list, post to your mailing list about it. This is really important.
Only one book per author. Why? because when I do this again, I'll ask for another book.

Info here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, if you want to ask a question, ask it here or in a DM or through email, but once you have decided you want to enter, use the form. Don't email me. Don't Facebook me, Don't reply here. Those are not entries and I am guaranteed to lose or forget them. 

That's more to do with me than with you. If you fill out the form, I have all info I need in one place.

After you've entered, most promo communication will be through a mailing list.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a BookBub ad! And how wonderful that you're including other authors in your promotions. I submitted a form.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Would my permafree prequel novella be eligible?  It's 23,000 words, and it's the backstory of one of the main characters in my series.

Congratulations on the Bookbub, and thanks for organizing these!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I should also have said that length is not as much of an issue with free books.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

done! You're awesome btw.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Wonderful news about the Bookbub! Can you put in a good word for me...?  

I don't exactly have a series, as such. My books are all stand-alones, although set in the same world and loosely interconnected through recurring bits and pieces. Is this OK? Or does it absolutely have to be the first in a series?


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats on your BookBub!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Loose series (or series of standalones) are fine.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> Loose series (or series of standalones) are fine.


Thanks. Going off to sign up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Congrats!

If we took part in your last promo, can we use the same book? _Resurrected_ is now permafree and was a .99 cent book for the September sale. If I can submit it, I'd love to take part!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to offer a different book than last time for your December promo. I don't see a place to change my book title, though. Will you be collecting that information later?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The December promo is completely different. 

Each promo should have a different book, especially if one is free and the other isn't.

All I have for the December promo is the mailing list to be notified. If you're on that, you're fine. I will post here, too, but in case you miss it, you will get the notification that the form is open.

It will be similar to the September one, but I haven't put the form up yet. I will do that when the current promo is done. I don't like doing things too far in advance because people will forget about it, and in case you're wondering, "people" includes myself 

I've got a bunch of entries that I'll put up on the weekend or once I've finished doing all the new-releas-y things with my new release. Seriously, I have all the retailers and Createspace and my blog pages open in so many other tabs that I keep clicking the X button instead of the tab because the tab is too small--and should see the size of this screen! 

If your book is already listed on the free book page, but you'd like to enter a different one, just fill in the form and I will remove the old one.

If your answer to this is "But I don't have a different book" you should take your butt off the KB and go and write one


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> The December promo is completely different.
> 
> Each promo should have a different book, especially if one is free and the other isn't.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Patty! I signed up for the BookBub free book and I'll wait for emails from you about the December promotion.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

All signed up and ready to go


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in! I've just signed up as well.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome!

As I said, I will update the page on the weekend. My new release is in the process of going live everywhere and I've got stuff to do! Also I left my MC in a serious and perilous discussion with his father-in-law and I can't possibly leave him there for long 

I also want to give public thanks to the person who clicked that affiliate link on the signup page and went on to buy some computer hardware on Amazon. It doesn't cost you anything, but stuff like this keeps it interesting for me. No, it doesn't really compensate me for expenses or hours I spend on this, because it's not a money-making venture, but it makes me feel warm and fuzzy towards all you little beavers in the project  .


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Signed up, thanks!  What book did Bookbub accept of yours?  Congrats on the acceptance!


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

What a great opportunity. I'm excited! I signed up but I'm concerned the one I entered might be to short. The rest of the series will be published by then though and each book is longer than the first. 

If that one is an issue, I have a fantasy novel I can make free. I won't have book two ready in time but it is worth the exposure I guess and I could make my mailing list signup a priority.


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds grand. I'm in. AtSAD just went permafree last week.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I can see all your entries there. I will put them up on the weekend.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

This sounds fantastic.  Thanks, Patty.  I just signed up.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

All caught up!

See the page here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> All caught up!
> 
> See the page here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


That looks great! I'm so happy to be a part of this! I will newsletter and Twitter announce this as soon as the promo goes live.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

This is very cool for us Fantasy/Sci-Fi Kboarders!  That page looks awesome seeing so many kboarder books, I can't wait.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Surprised to see only one box set this time. That will sell TONS!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Surprised to see only one box set this time. That will sell TONS!


Haha, Mark, I'm dreaming of the time when I have enough books out for a boxed set 

You have a great list in your inventory and should do well if a few readers like just one of your books.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Just send out an email when you want us to promote!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey! I paid for some of those. Can I get my money back? 

Great lineup, Patty!Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Added a few more books.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Added a few more books.


Cool! I'll be ready with my Kindle to load up books I don't already own.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

43 books now


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe we can all post our Facebook posts and blogs on November 3rd ... and then we can all like the individual Facebook posts and completely overwhelm Facebook's algorithms!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, so many beautiful covers! Looking forward to promoting this one.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Made some more updates. There won't be any on the weekend because I have a stand at Book Expo Australia (yay!) and will be busy.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I just put up the latest entries. If you entered but don't see your book, let me know.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm really excited by some recent developments with these promos. I've just had an entry from a major Australian tradepub author with a book that is awesome and you all have to read. I haven't put it up yet. I need to cook dinner. Grrr.

Support from the genre community for these promos continues to blow me away.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

That's awesome Patty!


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for including me, Patty. I'm sure this is gonna rock!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm really excited by some recent developments with these promos. I've just had an entry from a major Australian tradepub author with a book that is awesome and you all have to read. I haven't put it up yet. I need to cook dinner. Grrr.
> 
> Support from the genre community for these promos continues to blow me away.


Wow, that is awesome! Great job organizing this and attracting so much interest!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Entered my novel too, and set up 3 free days on KDP starting with Nov. 3. Yay! Thanks a lot for offering us this possibility, Patty!

This actually kicked me into motion, and I'll set up the pre-order for book #2 in the trilogy by November 3. The cover's almost done anyway. Now to finish tinkering with the manuscript...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

All entries have now been added, including the two books that were published by Orbit and Harper Collins, and re-issued by small Australian press Fablecroft, by Australian fantasy writers Glenda Larke and Tansy Rayner Roberts. I am a great fan of Glenda's work, and The Aware is a great book.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is this FIRM now? Can I schedule a mail for the 3rd?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It was always firm. I wouldn't have started this thread if it wasn't.

You can pencil in 5-6 December for the 99c promo, too. I'll start a new thread for that, unless Betsy had rather that I keep one single thread.

I'm not really providing a service for money. Just coordinating stuff.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> It was always firm. I wouldn't have started this thread if it wasn't.
> 
> You can pencil in 5-6 December for the 99c promo, too. I'll start a new thread for that, unless Betsy had rather that I keep one single thread.
> 
> I'm not really providing a service for money. Just coordinating stuff.


Okay, should have said the link and etc but sorry.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Okay, should have said the link and etc but sorry.


OK, in that case I'm not sure what you were asking. The link is live, and the books are there, but many will only be free for that day.


----------



## SRWitt (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your hard work on this, Patty - looks like it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It will be awesome.

Expect an email from me early next week. I have a few more books to put up on the page and need to do some behind-the-scenes finetuning of the page. I may open a separate Mailchimp account for the email address associated with the promo for readers who want the promo to be emailed to them. I'll have to test if I can just dump the whole HTML jumble into a mailchimp template and have it come out all right (because I'm certainly not re-coding it).

I have to make a header graphic and write tweets and Facebook updates for people to copy. The page is already getting a lot of hits. I got my title on the page accepted into the Kobo mailout promo. Bookbub (which I have on the day after the promo) doesn't usually move much on Kobo.

I'll probably close for entries on Monday. People can expect their promo package soon after.

Things I'm considering for the future:

- 5-6 December 99c promo is pretty much a firm date now.
- maybe another free promo for early January
- maybe running separate promos for separate platforms. I'm specifically thinking Kobo, a 99c sale for Kobo books only. If I'm really nice it could be that the Kobo peeps are willing to list it somewhere?
- ditto for Google Play and Apple when I finally get my books up there direct (step #1, to be taken on Tuesday: ring up for a new EIN. Grrr)


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Things I'm considering for the future:
> 
> - 5-6 December 99c promo is pretty much a firm date now.
> - maybe another free promo for early January
> ...


Sounds really good!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Made a few invisible improvements to the site, but also: you can now get the promo emailed to you as reader when it goes live, so you don't need to remember when it's on.


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

Awesome thanks and congrats on the book up.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> All entries have now been added, including the two books that were published by Orbit and Harper Collins, and re-issued by small Australian press Fablecroft, by Australian fantasy writers Glenda Larke and Tansy Rayner Roberts. I am a great fan of Glenda's work, and The Aware is a great book.


Thanks, Patty! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Latest entries have been added. 

Promo graphics and other info will be sent out to all authors next week.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Form closed. Update #1 sent. Let me know if there is a snafu or if you don't get the email.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Patty,
I'm getting excited about your promo.  I put out my blog post and facebook post early.  Thank you so much for arranging this promotion.    Good luck to everyone.
- Jamie


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I sent another update, but apparently the Facebook group link doesn't work, because you need to be in the group to see it.

I don't get it. I tested it, and it worked perfectly for me. *stupid grin*

Anyway, I'll say something about this in a future update (probably Monday), but meanwhile, just reply with your Facebook link so I can invite you.

/Bleh. I don't really like Facebook all that much /.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

It's almost time! (this is totally a thread bump )

Newsletter, blog post, twitter and facebook (all ready to go) One of these years I should poke around with google+.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm almost ready to go too! 

If we all post our Facebook links here we can like each other's posts throughout the day and seriously mess up FB's algos for our own devious ends. (Pauses for maniacal laughter.)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a few things still to do, but it's already looking good. Almost 600 link clicks yesterday and it wasn't even the promo day yet.

I need to schedule my mailing list post and Facebook update. Liking each other's posts would be awesome.

It would also be ABSOLUTELY awesome if this terrible eye infection I have just buggered off. It's getting kinda hard to see the screen.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> I've got a few things still to do, but it's already looking good. Almost 600 link clicks yesterday and it wasn't even the promo day yet.
> 
> I need to schedule my mailing list post and Facebook update. Liking each other's posts would be awesome.
> 
> It would also be ABSOLUTELY awesome if this terrible eye infection I have just buggered off. It's getting kinda hard to see the screen.


Looked at the page -- it looks fantastic! I won't be ready to publish until Feb or March next year. Are you planning on doing more of these next year?

Thanks for doing this. (Hope your eyes clear up. Mine go nuts during allergy season, so I know how that is when you're trying to work on a computer.)


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm excited! I will blasting it everywhere tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153660492382403&id=47413357402

Newsletter happening in 3...2...1...

Also if you want to join the promo authors Facebook group, PM me with the email address that you use for your FB account so I can manually add you.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

My Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/percivalconstantine/posts/10153075772372181

Also posted to my mailing list, blog, Twitter, and a few Facebook groups I'm in.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw that, thanks. My whole social media feed is full of promo stuff. You good little beavers!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> My Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153660492382403&id=47413357402
> 
> Newsletter happening in 3...2...1...
> 
> Also if you want to join the promo authors Facebook group, PM me with the email address that you use for your FB account so I can manually add you.


I'm a facebook idiot. How do you get your post to out in a separate window like that?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I'm a facebook idiot. How do you get your post to out in a separate window like that?


Er... how did it go again...

You click on the time when the post was made.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay. got it.

Here's mine!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

In the past 3 days we've had over 1000 link clicks (unfortunately I can't measure actual downloads) from this page. A few hours into today (I think wordpress goes by GMT), we're already up to 300.


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is my author Facebook Page and the post is the top one. Not skilled enough to do the post only. 

edit: Figured it out. Thanks for that Patty. Post only




__ https://www.facebook.com/KDKinneyAuthor/posts/523050457869659


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I liked Patty, Lisa's, and Perry's posts. Now I'm going to bed. I have my blog post scheduled for tomorrow. I should figure out how to schedule my Facebook posts.


----------



## SRWitt (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the post from my author page:

www.facebook.com/SamWittWrites/posts/986004281445367

Thanks again, Patty, for putting this all together. Your herculean efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/jillnojack/posts/1160748343938550

Off to get a lot of likes in


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

Mine https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/posts/1914977518727921


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

My facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/salvadormercerauthor/

I have an email going out to my organic list of 50 as well as my marketing giveaway list of 1100 tomorrow morning.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Robyn-Wideman-802890743138069/ 

Boosting my post, along with liking everyone else's..

Good luck all


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, promo stuff has all been done. Traps have been set and timers  set to explode tonight. Going to make some coffee and write some more words.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for making this possible, Patty!

To help in any way I can, I've created these images to share on social media. They're in Twitter optimal crop size. Feel free to share, everyone!

This is so exciting!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's my first Fb post: https://www.facebook.com/bccamlls/posts/961996380524637

I'll do a more general one tomorrow and boost it.

ETA: Wow, Veronica, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/anstractor/

Will boost it on the morrow, tap my GPlus and drop some Twitter cash on it...


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's mine 

https://www.facebook.com/erica.conroy.5/posts/909465602475986


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=428233760656888&id=143835539096713


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Posted to my Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

batmansero said:


> Here's mine
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/erica.conroy.5/posts/909465602475986


Do you have your FB profile set to private? Because I get an error message.


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/doug.milewski.7/posts/10205979660502949?pnref=story


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, hmmm.

Something for people to consider:

If I follow the FB links and you've posted on an author PAGE, I can like the post just fine. If, however, you've posted on your personal account, I can only like the post if you're in my friend  list.

So... it's worth having an author page, because a regular account limits your reach?


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

The post on my authorpage. About to boost. Thank you, Patty.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer/


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have Facebook Patty, but I tweeted about it this morning (and downloaded some of the books myself, LOL!)


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/brkingsolver
Also Twitter, about a dozen Facebook groups, several Goodreads groups, and my blog.

My book as of this morning:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,901 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My mailing list just went out. We have 1300 link clicks so far. I expect that to skyrocket very soon.

America wakes up and I'm going to bed. My eye is too ouchie to stay up. Bleh. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My mailing list just went out. We have 1300 link clicks so far. I expect that to skyrocket very soon.
> 
> America wakes up and I'm going to bed. My eye is too ouchie to stay up. Bleh. See you all tomorrow.


NN.

My mailing goes out at 4pm today (GMT)


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

My facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/rinellegreyauthor/posts/773556276094921


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's mine. And it coincided with my new release today, so hopefully they'll draw attention to each other.

https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Just sent an email out to my mailing list of 1,300+.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

My FB post: https://www.facebook.com/vero.sicoe/posts/975389969193173?pnref=story

I've also emailed my subscribers (but they aren't many).


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Twitter. Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010462028097. Will be doing more promo later today through my newsletter and my Goodreads Blog.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I screwed it up, dang it.

I was certain I had set this e-book to be free but I must have forgot completely. 

Dang it, dang it, dang it!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's my promo lineup so far:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/11/03/52-authors-you-can-try-for-free/

https://www.facebook.com/ruth.nestvold

https://www.facebook.com/WhattoReadAfterGameofThrones/

I'll do mailing list and more promo later, once I have the day's translation done.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Liked!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Is anyone on Tumblr? My blog post just went live: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/132474073835/free-fantasy-and-sci-fi-books-go-get-them-now

If you could reblog / like that would be awesome.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, hmmm.
> 
> Something for people to consider:
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are two people so far who are only posting to their friends.

I *think* you can get around this without having a page if you set this particular post to "public." If you do that, they people beyond your circle of friends should be able to interact with it.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Rinelle Grey said:


> My facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/rinellegreyauthor/posts/773556276094921


Rinelle, that takes me to your mailing list sign-up. Here's a long and awkward URL that should get to the promo post: https://www.facebook.com/rinellegreyauthor/photos/a.359389564178263.1073741826.338700199580533/830644167052798/?type=3&theater


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've stopped sulking now and manfully dried my eyes  and I have promoted the event on my Facebook page making note that I had goofed up the freebie.

Here's hoping you folks move a lot of books!


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Seeing some nice download numbers already   I just sent out a Newsletter, so that should get more hits throughout the day.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Might be coincidence, but my green line is going vertical! Okay not really, but it's definitely elevated


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Might be coincidence, but my green line is going vertical! Okay not really, but it's definitely elevated


Me too. It was double normal yesterday and is six times normal today. No doubt about the effect!


----------



## CharityT (Jul 26, 2014)

I have my posts up on Facebook, a global post on my personal page and a boosted one on my business page, and a blog post as well. I'll do some tweeting/re-tweeting and a bit more when I get home tonight. Already seeing that green line go up!

https://www.facebook.com/charity.tahmaseb/posts/10207961026967628

https://www.facebook.com/collinsmarkbooks

https://writingwrongs.wordpress.com/


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

My post lacks some of the gravitas of other people's here, but I think having multiple images is a good thing:

https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/430113970516721/?type=3&permPage=1

CG


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I sent out the announcement in my newsletter to 2,627 subscribers and posted the announcement on my Goodreads Blog.


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

Average background noise: 1-4 downloads per day without advertising.
Today so far: 60 downloads


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Just so everyone knows - despite the much larger number of downloads many of us are seeing, ranks haven't updated in the past 12 hours.

This is typical for any day when I am in a promotion. You can all blame me.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Patty is probably sleeping right now. Does anyone know when her BookBub is supposed to run? Got my BB email, and her book wasn't in it. ?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm trying to boost my Fb post, and Fb is giving me this message: "The content you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page." I assume the link to Patty's site is triggering this error, though I can't imagine why it would.

Has anyone had luck boosting?


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> I'm trying to boost my Fb post, and Fb is giving me this message: "The content you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page." I assume the link to Patty's site is triggering this error, though I can't imagine why it would.
> 
> Has anyone had luck boosting?


I can't get to Facebook from work, but the link to her site works fine from my blog.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

brkingsolver said:


> I can't get to Facebook from work, but the link to her site works fine from my blog.


Yeah, it's working fine to me. <eye roll> I don't know what Fb's problem is. I went ahead and boosted it. If it gets approved and starts accumulating views, I guess the error message wasn't significant.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm so dense sometimes. I just realized I can load up my Kindle with a bunch of free books! Duh!

Bad news. When I click on any of the books from Patty's site, it takes me to the book page, but with an error. Doesn't show the book or buy buttons, only from the alsobots down.

Happening with any book I try, and not just from Patty's page. Zon has screwed us again.


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, hmmm.
> 
> Something for people to consider:
> 
> ...


I shared your post from my personal profile. I didn't think about you "liking" my post that way. The link I provided in the forum is from my author page. I have another Facebook author page in my real name I'll post it on today.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> I'm so dense sometimes. I just realized I can load up my Kindle with a bunch of free books! Duh!
> 
> Bad news. When I click on any of the books from Patty's site, it takes me to the book page, but with an error. Doesn't show the book or buy buttons, only from the alsobots down.
> 
> Happening with any book I try, and not just from Patty's page. Zon has screwed us again.


Wow! It's not just books. You can't buy anything on Amazon right now.

That will get fixed quick. They are losing a lot of money. They've got every upper level IT head on a bridge line right now.

I wouldn't want to be the one that blew that one. Bet it was a router guy mucking up an IP address. Its' always a router guy.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Well, looks like the promo is over.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Jill Nojack said:


> Wow! It's not just books. You can't buy anything on Amazon right now.
> 
> That will get fixed quick. They are losing a lot of money. They've got every upper level IT head on a bridge line right now.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be the one that blew that one. Bet it was a router guy mucking up an IP address. Its' always a router guy.


Yeah, I bet it'll get fixed quickly. Since it's only the top quarter of the sales page, the problem must be isolated in one part of the code. _<---positive thinking_


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, I just made a post wondering if anyone can look up my books. On my laptop I get an error on all my books but on my Kindle everything is still there.

I tried to download a book on my Kindle. The buy buttons are still there. It said the download was taking longer than expected. So maybe not all is lost?

In the meantime, I had over 100 downloads of book one so far today.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

It's back up for me.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Positive thinking worked! <---_unjustifiable credit-taking_


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe we broke Amazon.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> Positive thinking worked! <---_unjustifiable credit-taking_


It was you! You're the Unjinx!


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, all. I tweeted your big promo, and then a few minutes later Amazon imploded. It looks like the product pages are working again, though rank is still frozen.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

This is working pretty well! What a great idea this was  Time to share this on my social media websites


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

We've had over 11,500 link clicks!

I think my page just went         for a bit.

Just got back from the gym. It's 7.30am here. The promo will run at least until 7pm tonight. 

I'll leave the page up pretty much indefinitely (with a warning), because I get link clicks and sales from past promos, even if the books have reverted to full price.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> We've had over 11,500 link clicks!
> 
> I think my page just went        for a bit.
> 
> ...


I LOVE my mailing list, and they LOVE freebies!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*sigh* Yeah I accidentally only sent it to friends on my FB  Have shared it again to the public 

https://www.facebook.com/erica.conroy.5/posts/909684279120785?pnref=story


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh. My Bookbub. That's tomorrow. I deliberately separated the two so that I can tell the effect of this promo only.

Another effect: I've had about 100 new mailing list subscribers overnight, and only a handful of unsubscribes. Usually I get about 20-30 (that's what's pretty normal for when you get a lot of subscribers from FB and competitions).


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My freebie was at #4109 free yesterday. It's now at precisely #1000.

I need some coffee.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't do FB, so I've blogged and tweeted and sent an email to my bijou mailing list (all 47 of them). I've posted the link to Reddit, and it's been upvoted a few times - they do like their free stuff there. Every little helps. My book has 143 downloads already, which is pretty good.

This is fun! Patty, multitudinous thanks for doing all the hard work organising this. I hope the Bookbub goes spectacularly well tomorrow.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Ranking in the free store: 1074. Downloads: 202.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

YEEEEHAAAW!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,282 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Military
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Marine


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooops, forgot about the private thing on the personal page. I now shared it to my author page:

https://www.facebook.com/Ruth.Nestvold.Author/posts/10153316636081359

I also pinned my blog post:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/514677063645045756/


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

Patty
I would like participate in the next FREE ebook promotion with my Dinosaur Lake first in series eBook. It's permafree now.  When will you do a free promotion? email me at [email protected] when you start sign up for it...if you do free promotions. Thank you Kathryn Meyer Griffith


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to remove a few books that aren't free. Can people please check:

*ETA: solved, thanks


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Kathryn Meyer Griffith said:


> Patty
> I would like participate in the next FREE ebook promotion with my Dinosaur Lake first in series eBook. It's permafree now. When will you do a free promotion? email me at [email protected] when you start sign up for it...if you do free promotions. Thank you Kathryn Meyer Griffith


See the first post in this thread. Sign up.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

106 downloads for me, but my book is a bit farther down the page. Still, very nice results: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,587 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Yay!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm going to have to remove a few books that aren't free. Can people please check:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HV4Y3VK/
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRYHVFU


Nope, not free. A response to my blog post said there were 3 books that aren't free, but maybe one has gone free in the meantime.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Nope, not free. A response to my blog post said there were 3 books that aren't free, but maybe one has gone free in the meantime.


Thanks. Out they go.

ETA. Now I'm nervous about which the third book is. For me, in Australia, many of the books don't show up free. I the promo reader mailing list, I tell people to make note of the titles they want and get them from Kobo.


----------



## KDKinney (Aug 16, 2015)

Woo Hoo! High Pressure System Part One is doing well. 163 Downloads

#1,079 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > One hour (33-43 pages) > Literature & Fiction

I also made Part Two Free with Part one. Not in the big promo- so far 46 Downloads

#3,837 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I tagged the event on the Friday blog post, bu my twitter client (tweet bin) refuses to log on. Anyone know of another browser addon twitter client?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> I tagged the event on the Friday blog post, bu my twitter client (tweet bin) refuses to log on. Anyone know of another browser addon twitter client?


Tweetdeck (web based, not the app) is AWESOME. I run and check four different Twitter accounts at once, reply and tweet all from one account, without having to log into different Twitter accounts. It runs in real-time, so that the feed scrolls over your screen. Caveat: don't try to run it on a teensy computer with 1MB RAM


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Just like to thank all of you. I've loaded up my Kindle for the next couple of months.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't you know that you're supposed to have read them before next month's 99c promo?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks. Out they go.
> 
> ETA. Now I'm nervous about which the third book is. For me, in Australia, many of the books don't show up free. I the promo reader mailing list, I tell people to make note of the titles they want and get them from Kobo.


I didn't see a third one, so I think we're good. (I have my Kindle linked to the US.)

I just posted to a long list of Facebook groups I have for promos. Hope it helps!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

This has been so much fun! I sent a newsletter announcement to 2,627 subscribers, posted on my Goodreads Blog, sent out a couple of Tweets, and put up a Facebook post (which I need to move from my personal page to my Author page - I'm new to Facebook and thought my personal page _was_ my Author page (Doh!). I'm also seeing steady downloads of my book.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Didn't you know that you're supposed to have read them before next month's 99c promo?


When am I supposed to find time to write? I have to finish another 30K by the end of the month and I have a day job!


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

All the Saints are Dead is #30 in Epic Fantasy, #1037 in the free store. 150 units.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Patty, do you suppose we could put together an email list of the authors involved in this and your other promos? I think we could really help each other out promoting new releases, promos, etc. No one is giving any of us anything. We could help each other out.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> Patty, do you suppose we could put together an email list of the authors involved in this and your other promos? I think we could really help each other out promoting new releases, promos, etc. No one is giving any of us anything. We could help each other out.


There already is one, my promo author mailing list, as well as the FB group. If you want to be in it, PM me with the email address you use for FB.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #878 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
237 downloads since yesterday, 200 today


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure if we're suppose to be exchanging numbers or not.  I'm at 275 downloads so far, #692 in free store, #3 in Teen/YA Sword and Sorcery and #15 in Epic Fantasy, not bad for one day.  No other promos done today, though I did launch the second book in this series today, just in time


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not participating, but I Facebooked and Tweeted about this. Good luck to everyone in it!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

This is great guys. I am still confused how all of this is working? Is this the result of us all "working together" to help each other? As in....the traffic is coming from all of our traffic sources combined? This is awesome and we should do more of it!!!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyra Halland said:


> I'm not participating, but I Facebooked and Tweeted about this. Good luck to everyone in it!


Thanks! You're awesome!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

dragontucker said:


> This is great guys. I am still confused how all of this is working? Is this the result of us all "working together" to help each other? As in....the traffic is coming from all of our traffic sources combined? This is awesome and we should do more of it!!!


Each of us has a certain reach. With 52 of us, there's that much more exposure.


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Patty!  This is awesome.  My book, 'Anais of Brightshire' is up to # 983 in the free store.  Yay.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

In the last hour or so visits have gone batshit crazy!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for including us in this promotion, Patty! It was great getting the downloads. I also thoroughly enjoyed being able to download so many great books from your promo page for free!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> In the last hour or so visits have gone bat[crap] crazy!


I wonder if it's from people coming home from work.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Had to work late tonight at the day job. But I just finished 'liking' all the facebook posts that I missed during the day. Now off I go to load up my kindle while stuff is still free.   

And then back to NaNoWriMo. Who needs sleep---not authors. We're super-human or straight up batsh*t crazy. But it's fun.

Thank you Patty for lining this promo up. 

Oh, and Betrayal's Price (161 downloads)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,086 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Patty for setting this up! I've had about 155 downloads so far. I'm very pleased with that.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

My kindle is going to blow up.   Free Stuff.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, wow!  I've had 324 so far for a one day promo with nothing but this effort.  I'll update in the morning, staying home from work to get some real author work done tomorrow


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Kyra Halland said:


> I'm not participating, but I Facebooked and Tweeted about this. Good luck to everyone in it!


Same here, and I blogged about it as well. I don't know if it got anyone to click over, but you never know.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Going to bed. Final count at 11 pm EDT: 294 downloads

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #794 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age

The best I've ever hit with a free promo on this book was #138, and this was a lot cheaper. Thank you, Patty!

And thanks to everyone who cross promoted. May everyone's tails be long.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow guys, this has been really great so far!

I've hat 308 downloads, and _The Deep Link_ is now at #718 Free in Kindle Store
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

I've set it up for free until Nov. 5th, and also enrolled it on other freebie websites, so I can't tell for sure how many downloads came from Patty's promo, but I'm sure she can. I'm super happy, anyway!

I've also blogged about this awesome promo, tweeted, FB-ed, and sent out an email to my subscribers. I'm on different time zone though, so I couldn't fully take advantage of US peak times. But MANY THANKS to everyone in here who has, and has shared this promotion with their readers!

Woot!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

AND!

20K+ downloads made just before the end of the Amazon day!

Thanks all for your awesome participation.

I'm leaving the promo up. There will be a "past promos" tab on the site. People still visit these and still buy from these pages.

I'm going to cook dinner. I'm going to do some writing.

A short write-up will be sent to the promo authors. I'll also start a permanent thread here with instructions on how to join etc.

Bookbub happening in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> Bookbub happening in 3... 2... 1...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Next day, my promo book Hard Duty ended #849 Free in Kindle Store. 213 downloads yesterday and #1 in its cats. I think we can all call the promo a success


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Next day, my promo book Hard Duty ended #849 Free in Kindle Store. 213 downloads yesterday and #1 in its cats. I think we can all call the promo a success


Awesome! Congrats, and yes, the promo was great!


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

To share some numbers as well. I got about 160 downloads, which I think is amazing considering list placement and the number of great reads above me. Now, if we could all do this every time one of us has a new release...Or a weekly/monthly roundup at any rate.

Thanks for organizing this Patty, you did amazing


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

My book bounced back up to 99 cents this morning. 299 downloads. Now we'll see if I get any tail.

This morning:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#791 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#820 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Coming of Age
#2694 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

226 downloads and #771 Free in Kindle Store. It's for a two-year-old permafree, so I'm surprised but happy about it! Thanks so much, Patty, for organizing this! And for everyone else who shared the promotion    I picked up several books as well.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

173 downloads for Yseult: Two Women. Thanks so much for organizing this, Patty! 

And good luck with the Bookbub ad today.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

270 downloads, #698 Free.  Thanks, Patty, for another great promo.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

387 downloads, not sure of my final rank, only free for one day and not showing up on my Author Central graph, lower rank paid today, but one sale and six sales to my second in series.  Thanks for a great promo Patty and good luck with your Bookbub, I just received the email in the last hour.


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Free downloads 11/3: 302

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #485 Free in Kindle Store

Woo~


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Currently:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #462 Free in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Exploration

That's with the help of a Freebooksy from a few days before that got me to #117 in total free.  It's dropping quite quickly now


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm estimating about 243 downloads from the promo, so far (downloads were higher than normal on the 2nd and are higher than usual today, too). Boosted Fb post got 41 clicks. Big thanks to Patty!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm kicking myself for somehow missing this. Oh well, I'm glad everyone is seeing such good results. Hopefully I'll see this next time around.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> My book bounced back up to 99 cents this morning. 299 downloads. Now we'll see if I get any tail.
> 
> This morning:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #75,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> ...


7 copies on the promo affiliates tag this morning


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

People are still visiting the page and downloading books. They're even buying the books that are no longer free, and buying books on the September promo page. Not huge numbers, but they're real sales.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

182 Downloads yesterday. 32 downloads today. Nice.


And one HUGE thank you to Patty for arranging all this.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> People are still visiting the page and downloading books. They're even buying the books that are no longer free, and buying books on the September promo page. Not huge numbers, but they're real sales.


Patty, I have 6 sales on my book today and nearly 1k pages read and no refunds (yet?...). Ranking improved dramatically for all my books now as well, one hell of a promo you run. My CTR for giveaway emailers was about 20% and my organic list nearly 50%.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Patty, I have 6 sales on my book today and nearly 1k pages read and no refunds (yet?...). Ranking improved dramatically for all my books now as well, one hell of a promo you run. My CTR for giveaway emailers was about 20% and my organic list nearly 50%.


They're coming through the promo affiliates tag


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Patty! Yesterday I was #95 for most of the day. You rock.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #184 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

It was great for me too.  174 downloads and #1 in the kindle short reads literature & fiction and science fiction categories (1-11 page).  I got onto the top 100 science fiction free list and top 15 in the Alien Invasion & First Contact categories.  Thanks Patty!


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

316 downloads yesterday, Ranked 557 free overall. 104 today, currently ranked 817 overall. I'll keep an eye for changes in purchases of the other two books for the next week.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Got 353 downloads on the 3rd, rank was in the 500's, excellent results, thank you Patty and everyone!


----------

